# Plant ID (2 species)



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I've bought these together with the package but don't know its name

plant 1








[/URL][/IMG]

plant 2








[/URL][/IMG]

their ID please?


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anybody knows the plants?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st is regular _Hygrophila polysperma_.

2nd. Another pic? Closeup? Hard to say.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, is this a prohibited plant. H.Polysperma


----------

